# Charles Hartshorne



## bookslover (Mar 31, 2007)

Is Charles Hartshorne still alive? If he is, he'll be 110 years old this year! (He was born in 1897.)

UPDATE: Never mind. I Googled him (which I should have done in the first place) and discovered that he died in 2000, at the age of 103.

Now he knows that process theology is not true.


----------

